
Show HN: Harness the power of hyperscan on the CLI with this fork of ripgrep - dnpp123
https://git.sr.ht/~pierrenn/ripgrep
======
burntsushi
More context:
[https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/issues/1488](https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/issues/1488)

~~~
lathiat
I realise that this is a bit of a special case.. OK it's a really special
case. But it's a bit of a shame not to see it actually merging back up stream
though I'm very glad they did some work to make the fork easier to maintain.

There are a lot of these new world great utilities like ripgrep,
silversearcher, a bunch of rust parallel re-implementations of various core
utilities. It would be nice to see more of them become easy to be the
"default" tool to use. And forks make that harder.

~~~
burntsushi
> But it's a bit of a shame not to see it actually merging back up stream

What's a shame is people publicly complaining about how volunteers don't take
on more work. Please don't do that next time. Thanks.

> It would be nice to see more of them become easy to be the "default" tool to
> use. And forks make that harder.

This fork has about zero relevance to whether ripgrep can be used as a
replacement for other tools like GNU grep. The fork is serving an important
but niche use case.

